# How to gear a 5800 right?



## uberdub (Jun 27, 2005)

I know with my stock motors, they aren't always faster geared higher...so does a brushless motor work the same? I've heard of guys running theirs and coming off the track at 170F - almost thermal (200F I believe). 

Mine is geared 72 spur 25 pinion (48 pitch). The track has a 180 ft. runline.

When I pulled mine off the track after running a 3800 pro-match battery, I could put my thumb on the esc and hold it there for probably 10 sec's before it started to sting (I'm guessing 115F - 125F).

Can I push my car harder until almost thermaling, or am I better off keeping at this area?

Thanks guys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

What car are you running this in? What kind of track?


----------



## uberdub (Jun 27, 2005)

Car: TC4 Touring, foam tires, toe in is set at 2 degrees not 3.

Track: Flat carpet, If you were to draw a rectangle, it would be approx. 60ft x 30 ft. I know the runline is 180 ft.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

If you are using an SS+ speedo you can go until you thermo and then go one tooth smaller on pinion. With a GTB you go until the motor thermos and then back off.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The gearing I used outdoors (big, open tracks) varied between 25-72 to 28-72, depending on tire size. But for an indoor track only 60' x30', you'd be better off gearing by how the car performs, rather than temperature. You probably won't be in the throttle long enough to heat up anything very much. Just experiment with pinions until it looks like the car is just starting to "run out of steam" near the end of the longest straightaway.


----------



## uberdub (Jun 27, 2005)

Kevin: Thanks. I'll take that into consideration.

Honestly, how long have the SS+'s been out? I could've sworn that's what I bought, but due to a recent crash involving me getting t-boned, my esc was shattered...

Novak was awesome and replaced it, but I just looked at my esc and it says SS...

On the upside, Bob Novak's name is enscribed on the motor they sent back to me (not my original one. I know that for sure).

Is there any difference between the SS & SS+?

What if I replace with a GTB? Can I push the car farther than I could with the SS esc?


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The difference between the SS and SS+ is basically just software. The SS+ lets you program drag brake (which you can do with your transmitter anyway) and lets you run a brushed motor (in case you race somewhere where stock is all they got). The electrical specs are the same.

The GTB is definitely better, but actual performance gains on the track are not much (unless you put a 6.5 or 5.5 motor in it). It does run much cooler than the SS/SS+, and is a little bit smaller.


----------



## uberdub (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, I've been looking at the Velocity 4.5... I'd like to swing it, but only if I get this 5800 to run on rails. Once I get that accomplished, then I'll progress to a faster motor 

Thanks for the info guys. I'm moving up from the 25 to a 26 pinion this weekend. We'll see how she handles. Thanks!


----------



## moparsteve (Feb 12, 2006)

i want to get the 4.5 also, but i haven't started racing yet, just driving around, right now my 5800 beats my friends 7x1 team orion by a good bit. Its a stock gearing of 21 and 87, i have some 84 76 74 71 coming in beacuse it tops out way to quick and it doesn't even warm up at all.

Should i get some bigger pinions also?

Steve


----------

